# Show new posts isn't working



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2006)

I logged in this morning and everything was fine... logged off and cleaned the garage, came back, logged in, and selected "show new posts"... and got a blank page.  The same thing happened with "show all posts in the last 24 hours".  Any ideas?

If it helps/matters, I am using Firefox 1.5.0.4


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2006)

We had a brief outage due to a tweak not going as planned.  Sorry about the hiccup.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks - I kind of figured something was wrong after I posted this, when my avatar temporarily disappeared too!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> We had a brief outage due to a tweak not going as planned. Sorry about the hiccup.


 
Bob,

My boss loves when I say "hiccup".  It usually costs him a few grand.  

Gotta love "the new updates".


----------



## matt.m (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought it was to some kind of server maintenance.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2006)

When MT "Hiccups", it costs me sleep, hair and a few nerve endings.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> When MT "Hiccups", it costs me sleep, hair and a few nerve endings.



Take the blue pill Bob...


----------

